# Heightening of older skyscrapers



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

As many new skyscrapers are being built, the older landmarks are becoming invisible in the evolved skyline. But some old skyscrapers like Tour First are being rebuilt with height increase.

from this








http://www.skyscraperpicture.com/paris.htm

to this








http://www.ledauphine.com/actualite/2011/05/06/la-tour-first-devient-la-plus-haute-de-france

Also, Tel Aviv's Africa Israel tower was rebuilt adding 10 floors in 2008-2011.


Hebrewtext said:


>











http://www.urbika.com/projects/view/2424-afi-tower

Are there other examples of heightened older buildings? Do you think this is the good future for old skyscrapers now being lost in new skylines?


----------



## iloveclassicrock7 (Feb 23, 2010)

Blue Cross Blue Shield Tower


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I find the new addition to Tour First to be very clunky looking, and even dated looking already. Of all of the "faux-twisties" in the world, this one looks perhaps the most awkward.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ I actually love the new addition to Tour First 

What about the Postgirobygget in Oslo. In 2003, the building went through a rehabilitation in which seven floors were added and the building was split in two towers. It now has 26 floors and at 111 meter in height, is the second tallest building in Norway.


Postgirobygget and Oslo Plaza by Bernt Rostad, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

There is a small skyscraper next to the WTC site that had a height increase after its resotration, I forgot what it was called.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

^^I believe that would be the Green Exchange Building (now the Club Quarters World Trade Center) in New York City.

Another example of heightening an older skyscraper would be the Mid-Continent Tower in Tulsa, built 1918 and extended 1984.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Would Hearst Tower count?


----------



## LeCom (Nov 29, 2003)

ThatOneGuy said:


> There is a small skyscraper next to the WTC site that had a height increase after its resotration, I forgot what it was called.


It's now called the World Center Hotel.


----------



## jjreyes75 (Aug 22, 2012)

reliant energy building in downtown houston had an upgrade making it taller:banana:


----------



## elking (Dec 27, 2012)

Guys, this is cool! I saw the skyscrapers in Moscow. And others want to see!


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

A few other skyscrapers in Tel Aviv were heightened, such as the HaYovel Tower in Kirya, and the Galit Tower in Yad Eliyahu. Any others?


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes, Mid-Continent Tower in Tulsa, OK!

Before:









After:


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

I meant any others within Tel Aviv?


----------



## flygon (Mar 31, 2006)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Would Hearst Tower count?


And The Elbphilharmonie Hamburg too.


----------

